# "Marketing" Field Archery



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

OK, Folks.

What are some creative ways we can, both nationally and in our own areas, market Field Archery to the other archery groups (Bowhunters, especially)?

I might be wrong, but I don't see indoor spots as being "in trouble" but outside Field Archery could sure use a lot more participation. 

On another forum, one idea mentioned was to have a combined 3D and Field shoot. Shoot 14 3D targets and shoot the 14 Field targets. I really like this idea and am going to bring it up at our state meeting. Just hold maybe one a year to let the bowhunters get a flavor of what Field is about. Whaddya think?

And, what other ways can we get more folks involved??


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

One of the local clubs here has a field course. The hold their 3D tournaments on the same course. They remove the yardage markers ahead of time and place their 3d targets in different positions so that the archer does not know the distance just because they are familiar with the field course.

Setting up clubs so that they can hold a wide variety of archery venues seems like a logical solution to me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I always liked the idea of having a combo shoot......right before hunting season. Place a 3D target by each butt....shoot 2 or 3 arrows at the butt and one at the 3D target (of course if you only shoot 2 at the field face the total possible score would not change). Shoot them just as you would if it were a field round. So on the walk up shoot the last arrow at the 3D target (most will worry about shooting the elk at 80). A club by me leaves the 3D targets on the field range at the end of the summer. Last year the standing bear was on the 80. I shot it from back there instead of walking up...man that sucker looked little...but not as little as the small deer did on the 60


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Having it available, visible, and known to the bowhunters is the only thing that will increase field participation. 

We might even have to dumb it down to make it more attractive to them. I don't know when folks started getting scared of 50+ yard shots or shooting a hundred arrows. 

I think that Redding type safari shoots would be a good introduction for them because they get more than one arrow per target, shoot longer than normal 3Ds, but still get to shoot at "animals". 

The only other way to do it would be with outside (nonarchery) money added to the pots to grab a few 3Drs and Fita shooters.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I think the first step would be to get a cross over from all the indoors shooter.

Any suggestions on doing that. 

I feel there probably are 90% more indoor shooters than Field Shooters.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

WV Has Been said:


> I think the first step would be to get a cross over from all the indoors shooter.
> 
> Any suggestions on doing that.
> 
> I feel there probably are 90% more indoor shooters than Field Shooters.


But isn't that because they are 90% more indoor ranges than Field courses? Or even more than 90% more? And what about inclement weather? Especially up north? That alone would make indoors a more enjoyable option for most at least half of the year.

I live in an archery deprived area, but can still go to several indoor ranges without driving for hours. But to shoot field, well.....I really can't. Not without driving a long, long ways. I can shoot the targets at the club, but it's not a real Field Archery course, just targets and concrete distance markers all on relatively flat ground.

If our club would use the area we use for the 3D course we could put a bunch of targets out. And it would be one heck of a hilly and challenging course. But with 3D numbers as low as they have been I am not sure that even if we wanted to we could warrant the cost of the butts. I know I would help with the construction of the targets and placement. I guess I just have to make sure to make it to the next meeting and see what the other members have to say. We're just a small club.:sad: And when some members get together to practice for States there is only 5-8 of us there for an informal game.:sad::sad:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

WV Has Been said:


> I think the first step would be to get a cross over from all the indoors shooter.
> 
> Any suggestions on doing that.
> 
> I feel there probably are 90% more indoor shooters than Field Shooters.


I still think that we need to cross over the 3ders. Maybe it varies from state to state, but a lot of clubs here that have indoor leagues have 3d come warmer weather.

Now to address you question, I think you start by just talking about it to the people in your local club. I think it's going to take active involvement in your local clubs to expand field archery.

Here in WI, it's not that hard to get involved with field archery. Hookup with the right people and they know all the course and when they are having their tournaments. A few of the clubs even have field leagues. :thumbs_up

From what I'm hearing from other states is the biggest obstacle is the lack of field courses...........which ends up being a money issue.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Field archery used to be big here in the state. Then came 3d and down went field. We tried to combine it here at our club and the only ones that shot both were the field and spot shooters. We even shortned down the field to 50yds and less for the 3d massess and to no avail they still didn't like it. So we had less and less shooters at our 3d and also the field shoots. Somes shoots we only had 1 or 2 and some none. So we just closed our club last year.and a couple of others are closing at the end of this year. AC


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Mixed Archery...*

That would be coool! I'm an admitted 3'der but ive shot field before it's just been awhile...i do miss it! I'm in the process of fixing up a bow for field. I think a mixed venue would be the ultimate challenge and be a lot of fun!


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Talk it up to other archers at every venue you go to. Offer to take someone and then make it fun.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*I think*

 I think feild archery and fita archery need to try a little money payback at some of the shoots. I understand the hole amutur / pro thing. If you get payed your a pro. If you don't your amutur. But most of the local peaple that shoot just what to win a little money. Thay will never be on a usat team or for that matter turn pro. Thay just what braging rights and a little money in there pocket. Thats what i think. Frydaddy


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not sure the FITA recurvers would be interested in moohlah. There is an olympic sense of purity that exists. Being an amatuer is what the olympics "used" to be about. I think that attitude still remains...

I could be wrong...let's hear from others


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

X-Cutter had some pretty interesting comments on this same topic in the General section. It's worth a read.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

If my club had a field course, I would shoot it. I'd even go as far as to run a field shoot. However, I have no idea how to set up a field course. I thought it was in a field........:confused2:

Evidently it is a marked yardage 3D course with spots instead of foam and longer shots????


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> If my club had a field course, I would shoot it. I'd even go as far as to run a field shoot. However, I have no idea how to set up a field course. I thought it was in a field........:confused2:
> 
> Evidently it is a marked yardage 3D course with spots instead of foam and longer shots????


It is. It also usually has technically more difficult shots although Redding has some pissers.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Well that doesn't seem nearly as boring as it sounds..... Why do they call it "field" then???


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> Having it available, visible, and known to the bowhunters is the only thing that will increase field participation.
> 
> We might even have to dumb it down to make it more attractive to them. I don't know when folks started getting scared of 50+ yard shots or shooting a hundred arrows.
> 
> ...



Great concept. Great verbage. Great marketing strategy. I'm sure all the dumb bowhunters will flock to the shoots.......


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Well that doesn't seem nearly as boring as it sounds..... Why do they call it "field" then???


I assume because that's where they shot it. It was the original game, long before wheels got invoved. Other threads have said that the faces changed, but the ranges stayed the same.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

I really doubt that trying to recruit Field shooters from existing archers is the answer here. I sincerely believe that in order for Field archery to experience a resurgence we need to start getting young archers into the sport. That means identifying a youth demographic which Field appeals to and marketing to it in an aggressive manner. It has to start in the schools, cubs/scouts, cadet organizations.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Great concept. Great verbage. Great marketing strategy. I'm sure all the dumb bowhunters will flock to the shoots.......


As I said, I don't know when "we" became scared of shooting alot of arrows over a wide range of yardages.



SNAPTHIS said:


> ...but I now understand why this sport has died..........its simply way to hard for the average guy!!!!


As far as dumbing down the game, just ask how to score a target if you shoot two arrows from one of the walk up stations. You won't get very many correct answers from the experienced field shooters. Instead of "dumbing down" how about we say "streamline" the game and its rules. That way the touch-feely bowhunters won't be offended.:wink:

I still think we need more safari-type shoots.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> As I said, I don't know when "we" became scared of shooting alot of arrows over a wide range of yardages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not wanting to shoot over 50 yards and not understanding how a game you've never heard is scored doesn't make a person dumb. It does however make them offended when they are referred to as dumb.

Ignorant maybe.........not dumb. I understand what you were trying to say, but the average dumb hunter would probably just be offended.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Not wanting to shoot over 50 yards and not understanding how a game you've never heard is scored doesn't make a person dumb. It does however make them offended when they are referred to as dumb.
> 
> Ignorant maybe.........not dumb. I understand what you were trying to say, but the average dumb hunter would probably just be offended.


 That's why I'm not in marketing. If it were up to me I'd tell them Sally's to get off their dam butts and shoot.:wink:


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Field in 4-h archery*

 In Georgia we a thincking about adding field to our state 4-h match, but right now it is only a one day match and we don't have time. We already shoot a 36 arrow fita at 60,50,40 meters for the senior age 9-12th grade kids, and 50,40,30 for 7&8 grade kids,with compound and recurve in different classes in all age groups of corse. We also have 5&6 grade kids shooting 25,20,15 meters with recurves and compound shooting 40,30,20 meters. We have 400 hunderd plus shooters in May of this year 2007. We hope to have larger group this year. O we also have them shoot a ten target 3-d course also. We would love to add the same size field range also 10 targets. But i am shore we will have to go to a two day event to be able to fit everyone in. Hopeful we Georgia 4-h archery will be helping market field archery in a year or two.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> That's why I'm not in marketing. If it were up to me I'd tell them Sally's to get off their dam butts and shoot.:wink:


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Good answer. I'm not in marketing either. Just a dumb hunter that doesn't know anything about field archery......:wink:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are a few things I've put together from other's posts and from my own thoughts on how to get more folks involved in Field.

1. I guess throwing in an occasional International Round or Animal Round would have a "shortened" game if time really is an issue.
2. Get the NFAA to either subsidize or provide zero-interest loans to clubs willing to build a bona-fide field range (minimum of 14 targets, plus practice butts.)
3. Get archery shops involved and have them help with promoting the sport. Maybe give them a free sign on the course for helping promote it or something. Get creative.
4. Present the benefits of Field Archery to local college/university archery clubs. You'd be surprised how many there are out there.
5. Get the NFAA to put together a study group to revisit classes and divisions. Each year, piecemeal proposals come up but no one ever looks at the whole picture.
6. In light of the results of #5, revisit the awards structures. Maybe only national or sectional awards if 9 or more shooter in a class/division or something. States can honor as they like. Local shoots could just be "You won" accompanied by a slap on the back.
7. Revisit the handicapping system and consider using that in place of classes for awarding. Use a "real" handicapping system, like the USGA's "best 10 of the last 20" to handicap POTENTIAL and not average. (Reduces sandbagging.)
8. Run a 1/2 3D, 1/2 Field event occasionally. (Most field archers readily and happily shoot 3D. The converse isn't necessarily true.)
9. Change "cub" to "youth" and extend the age through 13.

I'm sure there are lots more.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Don't forget youth groups*



rudeman said:


> Here are a few things I've put together from other's posts and from my own thoughts on how to get more folks involved in Field.
> 
> 1. I guess throwing in an occasional International Round or Animal Round would have a "shortened" game if time really is an issue.
> 2. Get the NFAA to either subsidize or provide zero-interest loans to clubs willing to build a bona-fide field range (minimum of 14 targets, plus practice butts.)
> ...


  Being on The Georgia 4-h state shoting sports board , I'm shore all the different states that have archery programs would also love to help bring field archery back. And would bring lots of kids to be introduced to field archery. Thats the way we change the world by teaching a child.


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

*why is it called field?*



jcmorgan31 said:


> Well that doesn't seem nearly as boring as it sounds..... Why do they call it "field" then???


When you went to work you went out into the.................... field. calling
it "in country", or "past the rp ld lz or whatever" just won't work.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

cav84 said:


> When you went to work you went out into the.................... field. calling
> it "in country", or "past the rp ld lz or whatever" just won't work.



Yeah I get it now. I just always assumed it was a literal description as there is also 3D which is in the woods....:darkbeer:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I was talking this over with my wife who came up with what I thought was a great idea. Market field archery to the beginning to retire Baby Boomers. They are the ones with money to spend and time to get involved in helping out at the club and the range. Many of them probably had an archery class back in high school or college, before any kind of weapon became politically in-correct. And, they would be the ideal ones to bring their grandkids out to try this thing called archery.

Dave

PS: Field archery evolved from Roving, as it was called in England, and stump shooting as it came to be known in the US. It is an organized version of stump shooting with targets to be scored. Hence the stump pictured on the NFAA logo.

Also, field isn't like 3D. It's the other way around. "roving" through the wood to shoot foam deer evolved from field archery.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The NFAA was formally organized in 1939 by a group of dedicated archers who wanted to formalize their hobby. Specifically, the desired result was to create and promote a bowhunting environment for recreational, social, and competitive purposes and to recognize successful hunters. The first national competition was completed in 1946. It was an extension of the contemporary activity called, I believe, stump shooting in which a group would simply pass through a wooded environment, shooting at targets of opportunity. I assume they didn't pay carbon arrow prices in those days! Why the word "field" was selected, I don't know, but the express purpose was to shoot in a natural setting rather than on the formalized FITA style setup in an open field with multi-colored target faces.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Thinking about it, I'm not sure getting crossover 3Ders would increase field archery participation. Is it beneficial for a 3Der to practice field archery? Absolutely. Problem is field archery tournaments are typically held at the same time of the year that 3D is being held. Unless you can get them to totally convert, probably is not going to increase participation in field archery overall.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

'field' archery is about as good a description as 3d is 'hunting' practice


part of the participation issue is all the clubs cut each other's throats and so do the governing bodies.

how many 3d's are held on a given weekend? used to be upwards of 4. now, since there's only so much money to go around, some of those 4 are now gone.

if clubs would get together and plan out shoot schedules so they dont step on each other's toes, participation may go up. same with the sanctioning bodies. stop tryin to play each other against each other, start cooperating. asa on one weekend, ibo on another. nfaa on one and then a fita. space em out and break em up with rubber deer one weekend then a target shoot on another.

its not like we're tryin to shoot rockets at the moon.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the idea of more "Safari" type shoots. Shoot twice at a foam target with a spot on it. How that wouldnt be attractive to a "typical" 3-Der I dont know what is. I realize that the cost of targets and land puts things in a huge hole to begin with. I think Redding is the best shoot I've seen, and it is well run. The thing they have is a LOT of volunteers and a LOT of land to host it. To start one up now would not be cheap. I talked to one of the members down there and he said that they love the shoot but it sure takes up the whole week. BUT, the love to do it and enjoy volunteering to get it done. In most ranges how many people normally give time to the club? Just a couple working for everyone. Thats a big turnoff for clubs because if they have to pay guys or gals to work, they make no money. Im lucky enough to have 2 ranges close that have field setups. One is kept up nice, the other is a by-product of the 70's. And while its marked, shooting there guarantees arrows getting trashed cuz whatever money they do make does not go to fixing butts.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*What is FUN?*

I shoot for fun...field archery is fun.

I do not do 3D's or Safari's 'cuse I shoot for fun.
If a "field shoot" was 1/2-Field and 1/2-3D or safari...I'd only shoot the Field half or not go to the shoot at all!

In our state, other than the State Field Field shoot, if there is any at all, are in February or so...you're knee deep in water or snow. 

Seems to me if 3-D'ers want "simulated" hunting the 3D's need to be in hunting like weather...wet and cold....and moving targets.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Why not change the current animal round to a single shot 14 target marked 3D and a 14 target unmarked 3D get rid of the paper targets.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Dilligaf said:


> Why not change the current animal round to a single shot 14 target marked 3D and a 14 target unmarked 3D get rid of the paper targets.


Because then it would be a 3D round instead of a field round. If the Animal Round is of no use or interest, which seems to be the general tone here, then just drop it. Adding a 3D round to a field tournament diminishes the overall event. Like JohnR said in an earlier post, I don't shoot 3D and wouldn't shoot that part of a tourney that claimed to be a field archery tournament.

Someone (I forget who) once said, field archery is a test of your shooting ability not a test of your distance estimation skills. 3D on the other hand, is almost more a test of distance estimation than of shooting ability. Don't confuse the two by adding them together.

My $.02 worth,
Dave


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont have the magic bullet answer, i just know something needs to be done.


i dont think we need to go after the older 3d guys that have been at it for a while, because they cut their teeth on field. its the younger guys that need the cajoling. unfortunately, that younger crowd only knows that 3d pays you to play. that is the single biggest strike any field event has against it. its the only reward system they have come to know and value in semi-competitve archery

time, that is a very subjective argument. everyone places different personal value on time. 4 hours to me shooting is nothing. to others, maybe it is. how many hours do you have in a stand or blind and have been skunked? my hour/deer ratio is insanely high. took me almost 3 seasons before i got my first. but it didnt matter. i was in the woods enjoying nature from an observers point of view.

the international round is a fairly quick round. 3 arrows, 10 targets. no long shots over 65 yds so that takes that out of the equation. scoring is easy, 5-4-3 and only gotta touch the line.

when someone hears 'archery' they think nothing but hunting. a bunch of drunken ******** runnin thru the woods slingin arrows at deer that look like pincushions. thats the image archers in general have. that needs fixin. i've called out the local police chief in the paper to see what its all about.........im still waitin.

call the local paper to come out to a shoot for a story. call the sports guy and invite him to watch a joad/nasp class. start local and work your way up.


i really dont know how to get more interest goin in my area for the indoor stuff. ive put my own money up to try and chase some out to play. i hear alot of talk about how good guys are, but thats it....talk. im to the point of callin people out to aggravate em just to come and shoot. until you show me what you got, you're just talk. guys i see in the results and know them by their AT names, i can respect them, but its the guys that stand at a counter and talk their game but never show their game. that torks my shorts.

i dont care if you beat me and take my money each week, i dont care if you severely humble me.........all its gonna do is make me better. harden my resolve to succeed and win. thats what *I* want


maybe OBT has the right idea......poke em in the eye until they get fed up and wanna shoot.



once again, im callin you girly-men out. ladies, you can play too. 


'cut-throat' has simple rules.

>no handicaps, no classes and no equipment rules.......just *straight up scores* PERIOD.
>MUST verbally and physically declare yourself in BEFORE the first arrow for score is shot.
>*ONLY* the top dog of the night collects. everyone else contributes.
>a quarter an X and a dollar a point is the cost on top of range time.
>there will be no reneg's once scoring starts. the only way to back out is to have a bow blow up....bonafide equipment failure. should one feel it necessary to wuss out and save face, the first offense will be $10 plus the top dogs league fee. second offense will be $15 plus top dog's league fee. each offense goes up by $5. reneg penalty funds will be donated to bow&barrel archers
>no mail-in scores. only the scores shot on tuesday night will be used. make-up scores for league are ineligeable.

you *do not* have to be a participant in league to play.


where?
Walker's Bow Bend
8662 Gore Orphanage Rd
Vermilion, OH
(440) 967-6349

when?
7pm

need directions?, just ask.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Field Shooting*

I started out Field shooting with pins no less...Now Ive come full circle...ive done the 3-d thing and still enjoy it, but now I'd like to go back! Heck Ive tried to promote it in my town but all they want is a winning Football team or Tennis Championship. When you say archery they look at you kind of funny like your speaking a foreign language. My kids are grown except for my last boy that's a junior this year so my chances of getting slim.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Keep it simple*

Field archery is a blast. I never cared for it, nor even heard of it until June 2007, maybe it was May. Now I shoot at least once a week. How do we get others into the sport, and how do we get lost brothers and sisters back to the field range? It takes exposure, and some selfless-selfishness. One, you, or we, need to keep talking it up, and back up that talk with action, which means having a nonscoring, fun type shoot to expose people to the game. We have a member of our archery club who kept pushing and talking and even organized a field shoot intro every third Sunday. At the time I did not understand it nor did I care. Finally the club said, okay, let's try it on a club basis. Well, I was converted. We had the JOAD kids there and they had fun. Now the club is going to host a FITA field in Jan. All because one field archer believed in what he preached. Thus enncouraged he got his field archery club to move off the dime and host a series of Sunday shoots for fall, winter, and spring. The shooters there said, "You host the shoot, and we'll come and shoot." What I mean by selfless-selfishness is that we have to be selfless to do the work and organize a shoot. We don't need prizes. We give without expecting rewards or profits. But it is in the end selfishness, because if we get a few more shooters to take up the sport the better it is for all of us. As for me, I teach a class of beginning shooters (kids 10 to 14) and on the last day of the course I brought out three field targets. The shot at the "birdies", the 30 yard targets, and one long target. I set them at 5, 10 and 15 meters. They had a blast and most said they liked the various targets better than the big old FITA four foot targets. Who knows, maybe in a year or three, two of those kids might show up and ask about shooting a field tournament. See what I mean.
That's my two bits. By the way, I've never shot 3-D other than at a Bambi target that a friend had. So in December there is a 3-D shoot in my state, Arizona, and I'm going. Point is, if they weren't hosting the shoot, I would never even consider shooting D. Okay, I'm done preaching.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Dave T said:


> Someone (I forget who) once said, field archery is a test of your shooting ability not a test of your distance estimation skills. 3D on the other hand, is almost more a test of distance estimation than of shooting ability. Don't confuse the two by adding them together.
> Dave


I agree Dave I believe i am a good shot not great but good enough, but my distance judging skills are extremly poor so i am not that interested in shooting 3D on unmarked distances, I would think that replacing the animal round with a marked 3D would be interesting.
I also think its not really a tournament type of event so why not drop it.


----------



## TargetWoman (Jul 28, 2007)

*my two cents...*

1. If there are clubs within 3 hour's drive of each other, make sure you don't schedule shoots on top of each other. Make some phone calls and schedule shoots so they are on different weekends. Share the wealth (such as it is).

2. Bring a friend. If you are going to a shoot, ask another archer to go with you. Share the gas money, and make a day of it. If you bring a group to another club for a shoot, soon that club will bring a group to yours.

3. Convince your club to put in 7 field targets (double staked and shot twice). Sell it as a "free practice range". For a 7 target field, double staked and shot twice, it would cost a club less than $1000 to buy good taget butts, make stands, and put in shooting blocks. A good target butt will last 3 years or so if they are cared for properly. So a field range will cost about $350 per year. At $10 per shooter, it only takes 35 shooters a year to pay for the range. You will be amazed at the number of holes that appear on the faces during the week. People that say they don't like field most likely have not tried it and just don't know.

4. Bring a hunter or 3-d shooter to a field shoot and let them shoot the youth stakes if they are intimidated by the longer distances. We brought two "hunters only" to a field round, let them shoot the youth stakes on their first shoot. They had a blast. Take a newbie with you and help them understand how a field works. 

When I was new to archery, I said that I was only going to shoot indoors for fun, and wasn't going to shoot any tournaments. I had a friend convince me to go to a field shoot with him and some friends. I was hooked after my first field round. I don't hunt, I don't shoot 3-d. Field is my game because someone asked me to tag along, and took the time to teach me how it worked.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm starting to think its sink or swim time for NFAA's field shoots.

Get rid of the non-profit status and make it for profit (WAF). They'll have to promote, get sponsorships, organize a "tour", and do all the drastic measure that it would take to make field archery successful. 

It amazes me that a small company or community like Lancasters, Iowa Pro-am, Utah Open, etc can make as go of putting on successful tournaments...How about the ASA? Do they do what needs to be done to grow? Are they satisfied with decreasing participation?

There is no real consequence to field archery's failure.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok.......how come we cant get something like this together on a dvd and let it play in a loop at some of the shops and box stores?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZYpM-KedZY&NR=1


something like this would really be nice for getting the word out.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> ok.......how come we cant get something like this together on a dvd and let it play in a loop at some of the shops and box stores?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZYpM-KedZY&NR=1
> 
> ...


outstanding find !!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*also*

... a follow up web site, alternative2tv... a grudge match between hoyt and mathews in 2008...as well as web based video streaming and commentary of the intl field archery rounds in europe... http://www.alternative2tv.com/flashvideo/multest/coming.htm


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ... a follow up web site, alternative2tv... a grudge match between hoyt and mathews in 2008...as well as web based video streaming and commentary of the intl field archery rounds in europe... http://www.alternative2tv.com/flashvideo/multest/coming.htm


I tuned in to their first Pro series and it was pretty well done for a first try. Reminded me a lot of the coverage of a golf tourney. If we could bring all the technical stuff like aerial shots and a camera on every target at both the shooting positin and at the butt, archery could actually become a spectator sport. And isn't it interesting that it's field archery! No rubber Bambi.

Dave


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Last I checked Field was doing quite well in Europe. Different pace over there and the instant gratification thing largely doesnt exist.


Don't let the foamies see that link or they'll want their own show:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what the foamheads think isnt all that important to me. im tired of being called a 'lesser archer' because i dont shoot it. ive started to take an 'in your face' approach to get some guys to play. its pretty obvious to me that they are all talk. i know of quite a few guys that can really make me work for it, and thats good for me, thats what i want. its just tryin to find a place we all can play at, at the same time.

with all the video guys out there, why cant we get some footage together of the different shoots like vegas, LAS, the opens, indoor and outdoor nationals, and the stan open? put it on the nfaa site and let it play in a loop. get a camera guy to follow a few groups of different classes next time at the nationals so that everyone can see its not just the pros that play. dontcha think seein some footage of what the game is would generate some interest?


if i do shoot rubber deer, its once a year for my club's big bash. the foamheads have more than enuff to choose from in the summer. its time we field shooters get our spot in the sun.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the idea of a combined shoot. It not only introduces 3d to field but also field to 3d. I grew up in the 1980's during the 3d takeover. I never knew what field was until I got back into archery in 2003. I just went to a field shoot out of curiosity. I now love field!!!!! Working together, we can keep both venues open to all.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I don't know how practical it might be, but perhaps the NFAA could encourage/coordinate a 10 target field round option at the ASA (and maybe IBO) events like the known distance animal round and the popular long range shot. If the NFAA would do something like that with the standard payback to shooters, we might be able to enthuse several 3D shooters to give field archery respect and participation on its own merit. With some minor adjustments to reduce the time necessary to shoot the round, it might work. 1200 shooters could easily produce 200 participants to try the round.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Field Archery*

1. Many archers are very self centered and will not share their sport with others, fearing being beaten or losing their hunting spot.

2. Clubs are self centered too (see above) and not into promoting archery outside their click. Some clubs are closed shops, period! NASP activities are kept limited to school gyms for that purpose.

3. When West Virginia was into NFAA archery you could get 16 field scores on your card in a summer. The clubs divided up the month and we went round robin. Similarly in the winter, since there was no sunday hunting, we went round robin for indoors. Now, #@[email protected]^%$#!!!!

4. In my school's archery curriculum I include shooting a target round, a field round, an animal round, indoor, and 3-D. I expose my students to a variety of rounds and let them choose what is their fun is and where to find it afterwards. Unfortunately #2 applies to often.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Here is another quick link:http://www.alternative2tv.com/flashvideo/multest/cc07.htm
here the guy explains how Field Tourneys are ideal for TV and explains why and how. 

I have been saying that for a long time, I am glad somebody listened to me:wink:

Rchr


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

rchr said:


> Here is another quick link:http://www.alternative2tv.com/flashvideo/multest/cc07.htm
> here the guy explains how Field Tourneys are ideal for TV and explains why and how.
> 
> I have been saying that for a long time, I am glad somebody listened to me:wink:
> ...


DITTO!

Dave


----------

